# 2012 Nissan GT-R Gets Official 2.9 Second 0-60 MPH Time



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

After tremendous buildup, including plenty of leaked details, Nissan officially revealed the new 2012 GT-R at the LA Auto Show recently. Full details were released about improved aerodynamics, lighter wheels and even a significant boost in engine output to 530-hp, but there was one thing missing: a 0-60 mph time.

Increasingly, with ultra high-performance cars like the GT-R, the 0-60 mph time is completely irrelevant, but it is important for bragging rights. Nissan now has a lot to brag about, announcing that the car can hit the 60 mph mark in an astonishingly quick 2.9 seconds. (100 km/h in 3.0 seconds). The Japanese automaker even went so far as to release a readout from a Digitek device that was used to measure the official 2.9 second time.

Considering the GT-R costs $89,950 that time is incredibly impressive, topping even the Porsche 911 Turbo S, which is rated at 3.1 second. Let's just hope reproducing that number won't void your warranty.

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R Gets Official 2.9 Second 0-60 MPH Time* on AutoGuide.com


----------

